# Lighting for my plants



## Alex84 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey everyone

I have a 3 foot by 18 by 18 inch tank with plants that i put in 5 days ago. I went and baught a timer for my light, but when i got it home i realised you have to set 2 on/off times. There is no way around this, so you have to have it off for at least 45 minutes in the day sometime.

What is the best thing to do?

1. Put it on for half the time, then off for 45 minutes, and back on for the other half.

OR

2. Have it on for 45 minutes, off for 45 minutes, then on for rest of the time.

OR

3. Other suggestions?

OR

4. It doesnt really matter as long as you have it on for the required time!

Thanks!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would go with #3, other. I would return the timer you purchased and I would buy a different timer that doesn't require you to have the lights off at all  You can buy timers very cheap at WalMart. I purchased mine for under $5. You can also get timers at either Lowe's or Home Depot for under $10. 

Just my two cents


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

What type of timer is this that you need two times? Is it a digital or is it manual? 

Does it have a big round dial that rotates with red and green pins?


----------



## Alex84 (Oct 7, 2006)

Mud Pie Mama said:


> Does it have a big round dial that rotates with red and green pins?


Thats the one! 2 red and 2 green pins.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Just use one set of pins instead of two; one pin for turning on and the other pin for turning off. There is no requirement to have both sets of pins in the unit...

At least the timers over here with pins work like that. Why would they make it that you *have* to use both sets of pins?


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

You can just put the greens together and the reds together; the first green will turn it on, the first red will turn it off, the other two won't have any effect.


----------



## Alex84 (Oct 7, 2006)

nope, you cant put the greens together, and you cant use just one of the pins. I dont know why they make it so you have to use both, but i cant see a way around it unless i open it up and see if i can take one out.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My timer looks similar to what you are describing. On mine the pins just pull off and that is how you set the timer - you pull off the pins and place them where you want the lights to go on and off. I just tossed the extra pins.


----------



## bugs (Jul 19, 2006)

Please post a pic of the timer - I am so intrigued!


----------



## Alex84 (Oct 7, 2006)

I couldnt pull off any of the pins, i was scared of breaking it then not being able to get my money back. Anyway, I tried getting a picture with my phone camera, but i cant get it to send to my email addy. It wouldnt be very clear anyway from my moby. Anyway, i took option 3 and got another timer. Not only does it do what i want it to, but it was a quarter of the price!

Thanks people.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, I can pull my pins off...but hey, if you got another one that works well, then awesome.


----------



## jamesbugman (Nov 1, 2005)

I think I know what timer you are talking about. There are not removable pins, but rather tabs that you push down and slide to the desired on/off time. Sorry I don't know how to remove a set of the tabs. I had one like this that broke a long time ago.

I would also reccommend a different timer. My personal favorite is the kind that has a little tab every 30minutes that you pull up to turn on. I found that it's great if I am running a little late and don't get them fed before the lights turn off. I can turn it on manually and know that it will turn off in half an hour when the fish are done eating.

James


----------

